# Ψάρια (τροπικά), κοράλλια



## daeman (Oct 12, 2010)

All new explorers must answer a science question. ;)​



 
Καλημέρα. 

Κατέφθασε και τρίτο ντοκιμαντέρ, όπου αναφέρονται οι κοινές ονομασίες κοραλλιών και τροπικών, κυρίως, ψαριών. 
Καταθέτω τα ευρήματά μου προς επιβεβαίωση, απόρριψη ή διόρθωση:

*Clownfish (Amphiprioninae**)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clownfish*
*ψάρι-κλόουν*

*Blowfish**,** puffer fish (Tetraodontidae)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowfish*
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/media_multimedia/634662-blowfish.html
*γουρουνόψαρο**, **λυόσφαιρα*

*Whip coral**,**sea fan, sea whip** (**Gorgonian)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_whip*
Βρήκα κάπου έναν banned1 να προτείνει παλιότερα: 



> Βάλτε και το «θαλασσινή βεντάλια». «Βεντάλια της θάλασσας» υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο — απλό μετάφρασμα του sea fan, αλλά συνηθίζεται, ιδιαίτερα όταν το επιστημονικό όνομα είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο για κάποια κείμενα, να μεταφράζουμε το αγγλικό (εφόσον είναι αρκούντως περιγραφικό).


*Θαλασσινή βεντάλια, **Βεντάλια της θάλασσας,** γοργόνια*

*Potato grouper, potato cod, potato bass (Epinephelus tukula)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato_grouper*
Πάλι ένας banned1 είχε προτείνει:
*Επινέφελος ο ανθρωποφάγος*


*Sea squirts (Tunicata **ή** Urochordata)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_squirts*
*http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A7%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B4%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AC*
http://dpc.uba.uva.nl/ctz/vol76/nr02/art04
*Χιτωνοφόρα ή Ουροχορδωτά (Αριστοτέλης: τήθυα)*

*Trumpet fish (Aulostomus maculatus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aulostomus_maculatus*
*ψάρι**-**τρομπέτα**, **αυλόστομος*

*Eagle ray (Myliobatidae)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_ray*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αετός_(ψάρι)
*(μυλιοβάτις **ο) **αετός**, **χελιδόνα*

*Surgeonfish (Acanthuridae)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgeonfish*
*ψάρι**-**χειρουργός**, **ακάνθουρος*

*Feather star (Crinoidea)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feather_star*
http://dpc.uba.uva.nl/ctz/vol76/nr02/art04
*κρινοειδές **(**Αριστοτέλης**: **ασπ**ίς**)*

*Trevally (**Lactarius lactarius**)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_trevally*
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32009R0216:EL:NOT
*Ασπρόψαρο*

*Napoleon wrasse**, **humphead wrasse** (**Cheilinus undulatus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheilinus_undulatus*
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...t,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=412073:cs&page=
*Κυρτοκέφαλη χειλού (ψάρι του Ναπολέοντα)*

*Boulder** coral (Porites)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porites*
*Πορίτες;*

*Butterflyfish** (**Chaetodontidae**)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterflyfish*
*ψάρι**-**πεταλούδα**;*


*Yellow snapper (Lutjanus argentiventris, Pargo amarillia)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutjanidae*
*Λουτιάνος;*

*Staghorn coral (Acropora cervicornis)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acropora_cervicornis*
*Ακροπόρα;** que?ρατάς;*

*Bigeye trevally (Caranx sexfasciatus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caranx_sexfasciatus*
*Κοκκάλι ;*

*Queen angelfish (Holacanthus ciliaris)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holacanthus_ciliaris*
*;;*

*Β**atfish (Platax batavianus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platax*
*;;*

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2010)

Σε πρώτη φάση, υποθέτω ότι γνωρίζεις το fishbase, μεγάλη βάση δεδομένων με ονόματα ψαριών σε πάρα πολλές γλώσσες (και στα ελληνικά όπου υπάρχουν). Για τα ελληνικά δεν είναι πάντα 100% αξιόπιστο αν θες επιστημονική ακρίβεια, αλλά για το σκοπό σου θα είναι μια χαρά.

Έχω κατάλογο του ΕΚΒΥ (ελληνικό κέντρο βιοτόπων-υγροτόπων) με τα αλιεύσιμα είδη που διαθέτουν κοινά ελληνικά ονόματα, αλλά μάλλον απίθανο να έχει αυτά που θες εσύ. Μπορώ αν θες να ζητήσω τη γνώμη ενός γνωστού μου ιχθυολόγου του ΕΚΒΥ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό θα πάρει να μου απαντήσει. Έχω κι έναν φίλο που ασχολείται με ενυδρεία και γνωρίζει πως λένε τα τροπικά ψάρια "στην πιάτσα", αν θες μπορώ να ρωτήσω κι εκείνον.

To Epinephelus guaza είναι ο ροφός (grouper), το Coral grouper το είχα αποδώσει κάποτε "ροφός των κοραλλιογενών υφάλων" μήπως λοιπόν το Epinephelus tukula (Potato grouper) που έχεις εσύ μπορείς να το πεις κάπως περιφραστικά με τη λέξη "ροφός" μέσα; Ή να αναφέρεις ότι είναι "ένα είδος ροφού";

Το clownfish το έχουμε δει αρκετά συχνά ψάρι-κλόουν (εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ το ψάρι-παλιάτσος, αλλά μάλλον είμαι μειοψηφία).

To eagle ray σωστά και τα δύο. 

Το butterfly fish το έχουμε ακούσει πιο συχνά πεταλουδόψαρο (και προσωπικά το προτιμώ).

Το trumpetfish σωστά και τα δύο. 

Τα pufferfish-blowfish τα είχα αποδώσει κάποτε "φουσκόψαρα" αλλά δεν είναι δόκιμο (βασικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τίποτε δόκιμο).

Γενικά πάντως για ντοκυμανταίρ εγώ θα επέλεγα τα "επιστημονικοφανή" κοινά ονόματα, λόγου χάρη Αυλόστομος και όχι Ψάρι-Τρομπέτα (αυτό θα ήταν μια χαρά για τον Νέμο).


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, ΑόρατηΜελάνη.

Αυτό διαπίστωσα κι εγώ δυο μέρες τώρα που κολυμπάω νυχθημερόν στο fishbase και τον γκούγκλη.
Τα είδη που έχω προέρχονται κυρίως από τροπικές θάλασσες, άρα σωστά υποθέτεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν κοινές ελληνικές ονομασίες. Βρίσκω κάποια σε φόρουμ που ασχολούνται με ενυδρεία, αλλά λίγα πράγματα και ελεγχόμενης αξιοπιστίας. Οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν τη λατινική ονομασία για να συνεννοούνται χωρίς αμφισημίες.

Όσο για την ερώτηση σε ειδικούς, έχω κι εγώ έναν καλό φίλο στο ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, από τους πιο παλιούς ερευνητές του ΙΘΑΒΙΚ, αλλά λείπει στο εξωτερικό αυτή τη στιγμή, μακριά από τα κιτάπια του. 
Εδώ προκύπτει πάλι το γνωστό πρόβλημα, οι ασφυκτικές διορίες στον υποτιτλισμό: τα τρία ντοκιμαντέρ ήρθαν χτες το πρωί και πρέπει να παραδοθούν μέχρι τις 6 σήμερα το απόγευμα. Επομένως δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια του χρόνου. 
Πάντως, καλό θα ήταν να τα επιβεβαιώσουμε, για τους μελλοντικούς αναζητητές. 
Αφού κάνουμε τη δουλειά, γιατί να σκοτωθούν στο ψάξιμο οι επόμενοι;

Το ντοκιμαντέρ αναφέρει στα περισσότερα σημεία τις κοινές ονομασίες (επικουρικά για την αναζήτηση αναφέρω τις επιστημονικές), επομένως πρέπει να πορευτώ μ' αυτές.

Εννοείται ότι θα κάπου θα χώσω τον "ροφό" κοντά στον επινέφελο. Δες εδώ, π.χ.
Για τον παλιάτσο, σε καπέλωσε ο Νέμο και η επιτυχία του. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Ένα ένα, σιγά σιγά, να μην πλαντάξουμε. 

*Βatfish (Platax batavianus)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platax*
*Ο πλάταξ:* -ακος, ὁ, Α· (στους Αλεξανδρείς) το ψάρι κορακίνος*. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. συνδέεται μάλλον με το επίθ. πλατύς και το ψάρι έχει ονομαστεί έτσι λόγω τού σχήματός του. Η άποψη ότι η λ. πλάταξ έχει σχηματιστεί από το ρ. πλαταγῶ λόγω τών ήχων που βγάζει το ψάρι δεν θεωρείται πιθανή]. (ΠαπΛεξ)
Στη Β: The genus name, "platax" was coined from the Greek term platys - meaning "flat". This refers to the generally compressed body shape of the fish. They are commonly called "batfish".

Όπως λέει και η Αόρατη, τα επίσημα («πλάταξ») για τους επιστήμονες και τα ντοκιμαντέρ, τα ανεπίσημα κοινά, είτε ντόπια είτε μεταφράσεις των αγγλικών, ήτοι εδώ το «νυχτεριδόψαρο», για τα καρτούν και τα όμοια. Όταν το αναφέρουμε σε επίσημο κείμενο, πρέπει κάπως να γίνεται σαφές ότι δεν είναι η δική μας κοινή ονομασία, ο δικός μας «ροφός» για τον επινέφελο, αλλά μετάφραση ξένης ονομασίας. (Μην το κάνεις πάντως κορακίνο, που ήταν ένα μαύρο ψάρι, οι LSJ δεν ξέρουν ποιο.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Όσο για την ερώτηση σε ειδικούς, έχω κι εγώ έναν καλό φίλο στο ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, από τους πιο παλιούς ερευνητές του ΙΘΑΒΙΚ


Α ωραία, έτσι θα μπορούμε να διασταυρώνουμε πηγές! Τι ειδικότητα έχει; Ο δικός μου είναι ιχθυολόγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

To yellow snapper γιατί όχι κίτρινο λυθρίνι, αφού snapper λυθρίνι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2010)

Είναι πάρα πολλά τα snapper και οι Lutjanidae.

Την όποια ασυμβατότητα του ερυθρίνου με το κίτρινο την αφήνω σε άλλους, ετυμολογικώς πιο αρμόδιους και χρονικώς πιο εύκαιρους. 
Σας είπα ότι πνίγομαι ή το ξέχασα; Μπρμπλμπλρ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Yellow snapper (Lutjanus argentiventris, Pargo amarillia)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutjanidae*

Το όνομα το πήρε από όνομα ψαριού στη μαλαισιανή, «ikan lutjan». Οπότε, με τον Πάπυρο: *λουτζάνος* (αργυρογάστωρ, με ασημένια κοιλιά).

*Λουτζάνος*, ο (Lutjanus) (Ζωολ.)· γένος Περκόμορφων Τελεόστεων ψαριών τής οικογένειας Lutjanidae. Η οικογένεια περιλαμβάνει περίπου 250 είδη. τα οποία αφθονούν στις κοραλλιογενείς περιοχές σε όλες τις τροπικές θάλασσες. Είναι δραστήρια, αγελαία, με επίμηκες σώμα. μεγάλο στόμα. οξύληκτα δόντια και αμβλείες ή διχαλωτές ουρές· φθάνουν σε μήκος τα 60-90 εκατοστόμετρα. Σαρκοφάγα, τρέφονται με Καρκινοειδή και με άλλα ψάρια. Εκτιμάται πολύ η σάρκα τους. Μερικά. όμως. όπως το είδος L. jocu τού Ατλαντικού, περιέχουν μια τοξική ουσία και προκαλούν τη νόσο σιγκουατέρα (ciguatera), μια μορφή τροφικής δηλητηρίασης. Τα καλύτερα γνωστά είδη περιλαμβάνουν τα L. sabae, κοκκινόλευκο ψάρι τού Ινδοειρηνικού· L. griseus. γκρι. κοκκινωπό ή πρασινωπό ψάρι τού Ατλαντικού· L. campechanus, ένα λαμπρόχρωμο κόκκινο ψάρι. περίφημο ως αλίευμα, που απαντά στα βαθιά νερά τού Ατλαντικού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Staghorn coral (Acropora cervicornis)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acropora_cervicornis*

*Ακροπόρα η ελαφοκέρατος* (να μην το κάνω _ελαφόκερως_)
(Η _ακροπόρα_ στον Πάπυρο. Κανονικά το αρχαίο _ακροπόρος_ δίνει θηλυκό _ακροπόρος_, αλλά εδώ πάμε με το νεολατινικό. Το _ελαφοκέρατο_ μπορεί να μας δώσει και μια κοινή ονομασία, παρέα με το _κοράλλι_.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Boulder coral (Porites)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porites

Ναι, οι *πορίτες* και τα _ποριτοειδή κοράλλια_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Bigeye trevally (Caranx sexfasciatus)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caranx_sexfasciatus*

Επίσημο, *κάραγξ*. Απλοποιείται σε *καραγκίδα*. Κοινώς, *κοκάλι*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Queen angelfish (Holacanthus ciliaris)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holacanthus_ciliaris

*Ολάκανθος*, το σίγουρο. Αν μου πει κανείς γιατί _ciliaris_, θα προσθέσουμε με σιγουριά και ένα _ακτινωτός_ (για _βλεφαρικός_ δεν το βλέπω).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Clownfish (Amphiprioninae)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clownfish
ψάρι-κλόουν*

Προτιμώ το *κλοουνόψαρο*, πληθ. _*κλοουνόψαρα*_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)
Τα ντοκιμαντέρ[ʒ]ια παραδόθηκαν στην ώρα ντως τσαι η συνέχεια στσι οθόνες σας. 
Πριν γιαγείρω να διαρμίσω μια ολιά το νήμα, ορίστε ένα ωραίο τραγούδι:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Αναβίωση νήματος: 
Είναι αστοχία να ονομάσω το pufferfish φουσκόψαρο; Ή είναι προτιμότερο να το πω λαγοκέφαλο, όπως έχουμε δει να το ονομάζουν τα διάφορα έντυπα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Δεύτερη ερώτηση για τροπικά ψάρια: Πώς θα ονομάζαμε το bigeye emperor; 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Monotaxis-grandoculis.JPG

Εδώ λέει πως ανήκει στην οικογένεια των λυθρινιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Τρίτη ερώτηση: Filefish.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filefish
http://fishbase.org.cn/summary/Aluterus-heudelotii.html
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=30


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Τέταρτη ερώτηση:

Fusilier fish, caesio caerularea.
Είναι δυνατόν να λέγεται ψάρι-τυφεκιοφόρος;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Πέμπτη ερώτηση:
Triggerfish
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triggerfish
*Triggerfishes* are about 40 species of often brightly colored fishes of the family *Balistidae*. Often marked by lines and spots, they inhabit tropical and subtropical oceans throughout the world, with the greatest species richness in the Indo-Pacific. Most are found in relatively shallow, coastal habitats, especially at coral reefs, but a few, such as the aptly named oceanic triggerfish (_Canthidermis maculata_), are pelagic. While several species from this family are popular in the marine aquarium trade, they are often notoriously ill-tempered.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αναβίωση νήματος:
> Είναι αστοχία να ονομάσω το pufferfish φουσκόψαρο; Ή είναι προτιμότερο να το πω λαγοκέφαλο, όπως έχουμε δει να το ονομάζουν τα διάφορα έντυπα;



Ο *λαγοκέφαλος* (_Lagocephalus_) είναι ένα από τα πιο γνωστά γένη της οικογένειας των τετραοδοντιδών (pufferfishes, _Tetraodontidae_). Αυτό ξέρουμε, το φουσκόψαρο δεν το ξέρουμε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεύτερη ερώτηση για τροπικά ψάρια: Πώς θα ονομάζαμε το bigeye emperor;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Monotaxis-grandoculis.JPG
> 
> Εδώ λέει πως ανήκει στην οικογένεια των λυθρινιών.


Με μια σχετική χαλαρότητα, προτείνω να τον πεις *μεγαλόφθαλμο*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τρίτη ερώτηση: Filefish.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filefish
> http://fishbase.org.cn/summary/Aluterus-heudelotii.html
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=30



*Μονακανθίδες* επισήμως. Αν έχει ένα ψαράκι, πες το _μονάκανθο_.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αναβίωση νήματος:
> Είναι αστοχία να ονομάσω το pufferfish φουσκόψαρο; Ή είναι προτιμότερο να το πω λαγοκέφαλο, όπως έχουμε δει να το ονομάζουν τα διάφορα έντυπα;



Αν δεν απατώμαι, η επίσημη ονομασία του puffer fish είναι διόδους ο κηλιδωτός, αλλά τα γουγλίσματα έχουν πενιχρά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τέταρτη ερώτηση:
> 
> Fusilier fish, caesio caerularea.
> Είναι δυνατόν να λέγεται ψάρι-τυφεκιοφόρος;


Αυτός εδώ αξίζει να ονομαστεί *κυανόχρυσος τυφεκιοφόρος*. Τέτοιο όνομα, να πάει χαμένο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πέμπτη ερώτηση:
> Triggerfish
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triggerfish
> *Triggerfishes* are about 40 species of often brightly colored fishes of the family *Balistidae*. Often marked by lines and spots, they inhabit tropical and subtropical oceans throughout the world, with the greatest species richness in the Indo-Pacific. Most are found in relatively shallow, coastal habitats, especially at coral reefs, but a few, such as the aptly named oceanic triggerfish (_Canthidermis maculata_), are pelagic. While several species from this family are popular in the marine aquarium trade, they are often notoriously ill-tempered.



*Βαλλιστές* στον Πάπυρο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 9, 2012)

για το bigeye, Bigeye thresher__Μεγαλομάτης αλωπίας (Alopias superciliosus - Αλωπίας ο υπερβλεφαρώδης/υπερβλέφαρος)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> για το bigeye, Bigeye thresher__Μεγαλομάτης αλωπίας (Alopias superciliosus - Αλωπίας ο υπερβλεφαρώδης/υπερβλέφαρος)


Αυτός ο μεγαλομάτης είναι καρχαρίας. Να πούμε το ίδιο και για το μικρό ψαράκι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Βαλλιστές* στον Πάπυρο.


Το είχα σκεφτεί :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Βαλλιστής (με αναπόφευκτη απλοποίηση σε _βαλιστής_ αν και η λέξη είναι αρχαιοελληνική) είναι και το *γουρουνόψαρο* (grey triggerfish, _Balistes capriscus_ ή _Balistes carolinensis_).


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτός ο μεγαλομάτης είναι καρχαρίας. Να πούμε το ίδιο και για το μικρό ψαράκι;


είναι και αυτοκράτωρ....καμπουρομύτης


----------



## bernardina (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι δυνατόν να λέγεται ψάρι-τυφεκιοφόρος;



Αφού υπάρχει και ιστιοφόρος, γιατί όχι;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 9, 2012)

Κι όμως, έχουν μεταφραστεί ως τουφεκόψαρα. Που'ναι και το πιο λογικό, αν το καλοσκεφτείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Κι όμως, έχουν μεταφραστεί ως τουφεκόψαρα. Που'ναι και το πιο λογικό, αν το καλοσκεφτείς.


Όλοι αυτοί οι βαλιστές που βλέπω σ' αυτό το βιβλίο σε τι αντιστοιχούν;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Σε εκσυγχρονισμένους βαλλιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Όχι, εννοώ ότι δεν βρήκα τουφεκόψαρο.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 9, 2012)

Η αναζήτηση με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δεν λειτουργεί. Κάντε αναζήτηση για fusiliers.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Όρος 686. Εμένα λειτουργούν οι ελληνικοί...


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όρος 686. Εμένα λειτουργούν οι ελληνικοί...



Αυτό είναι, αλλά εμένα γιατί δεν μου λειτουργεί;  Παράξενο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Ούτε εμένα λειτουργεί, γι' αυτό είπα ότι δεν βρίσκω τουφεκόψαρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Στο pdf έτσι; Όχι στο scribd.com.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχουν επίσημες ή καθιερωμένες μεταφράσεις για τροπικά ψάρια. Για κάποια από αυτά αυτοσχεδίασα κάποτε σε συνεργασία με έναν γνωστό μου ιχθυολόγο από το ΕΚΒΥ, τον Μάνο Κουτράκη, κάποια άλλα μου τα έλεγε ένας φίλος που ασχολείται με ενυδρεία (δηλαδή μου έλεγε πώς τα λένε μεταξύ τους οι χομπίστες και στα pet shop). 

pufferfish => φουσκόψαρο
triggerfish => ψάρι βαλλιστής

Τα άλλα δεν τα έχω συναντήσει. Θα σκεφτώ λίγο κάποιους αυτοσχεδιασμούς (πράγμα που μπορείς να κάνεις και μόνη σου, βέβαια). Μην χολοσκάς πολύ όμως, δεν υπάρχει κάτι δόκιμο ώστε να βγει κανείς να πει ότι δεν το ήξερες. Τι χρόνους έχεις; Αν έχουμε κάνα δυο μέρες, να κάνω κάποια τηλέφωνα.

EDIT: συμφωνώ με τον μεγαλόφθαλμο και τον μονάκανθο που λέει ο Νίκελ. Για το fusilier θα πρότεινα "ψάρι τυφεκιοφόρος".

Το pufferfish είναι λίγο ευαίσθητη περίπτωση, γιατί υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη που λέγονται έτσι, οπότε είναι λίγο επισφαλές να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το λατινικό όνομα εξελληνισμένο. Νομίζω καλύτερα να μεταφράσουμε το αγγλικό κοινό και να το πούμε φουσκόψαρο, που είναι και πιο εκφραστικό. Κοινή ονομασία είναι άλλωστε, μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλειά.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 9, 2012)

Και μπαλονόψαρα δεν τα λένε τα pufferfish;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι χρόνους έχεις; Αν έχουμε κάνα δυο μέρες, να κάνω κάποια τηλέφωνα.


Ξέρεις ποιοι είναι οι χρόνοι του υποτιτλισμού σε μερικές εταιρείες :) Το ντοκιμαντέρ παραδόθηκε με τις επιλογές που υπήρχαν μέχρι το μεσημέρι.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Αλλά μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους, ώστε ο επόμενος ερωτών να έχει τις καλύτερες δυνατές επιλογές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2012)

Εντάξει, μια χαρά επιλογές ήταν. Εγώ το είδα στις 5 το απόγευμα γιατί πιο νωρίς ήμουν έξω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι το μπαλονόψαρο (το pufferfish) το λένε *φούγκου* στα ιαπωνικά.

Σχεδόν χίλια νέα ανθρώπινα γονίδια ανακαλύφθηκαν μέσω της αποκωδικοποίησης του γονιδιώματος του ψαριού φούγκου, γνωστό και σαν «μπαλονόψαρο». [...] Tο ιδιαίτερα δηλητηριώδες ιαπωνικό ψάρι φούγκου, αν και θεωρείται εκλεκτό έδεσμα, δεν μπορεί να προετοιμασθεί παρά μόνο από ειδικευμένους μάγειρες. Aκόμη και η παραμικρή λανθασμένη κίνηση, κατά την αφαίρεση της δηλητηριώδους κύστης του, που περιέχει θανατηφόρο νευροτοξίνη, μπορεί να οδηγήσει τον άτυχο πελάτη σε φρικτό θάνατο. 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_world_2_27/07/2002_32653

Fugu (literally "river pig") is the Japanese word for pufferfish and the dish prepared from it, normally species of genus _Takifugu_, _Lagocephalus_, or _Sphoeroides_, or porcupinefish of the genus _Diodon_. Fugu can be lethally poisonous due to its *tetrodotoxin*; therefore, it must be carefully prepared to remove toxic parts and to avoid contaminating the meat. The restaurant preparation of fugu is strictly controlled by law in Japan and several other countries, and only chefs who have qualified through rigorous training are allowed to deal with the fish. However, domestic preparation occasionally leads to accidental death. Fugu is served as sashimi and chirinabe. Some consider the liver the tastiest part but it is also the most poisonous, and serving this organ in restaurants was banned in Japan in 1984. Fugu has become one of the most celebrated and notorious dishes in Japanese cuisine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugu

Όχι, δεν έφαγα...


----------



## panadeli (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Να 'μαι κι εγώ, ο νηματανοίξας πιάνει πάλι τον μίτο για γνέσιμο.

1. *Hawksbill turtle* = *κεραμοχελώνα*.

2. *Oriental sweetlips* = *βουτυρόψαρο*;

3. *Anthias *= *ανθίες*.

4. *Masked porcupinefish*
*Ψάρι-σκαντζόχοιρος*, ναι, αλλά το masked; Μασκοφόρο σαν τον Λόουν Ρέιντζερ;

5. *Tiger cowrie* = *κυπραία*, λέει η Δομή, αλλά όλο μαζί _κυπραία η τίγρη;_

6. *Soldierfish *= *κοκκινόψαρο*;

7. *Trunkfish *= *ακανθοστράκια*; 
Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω και τα συνώνυμα ή συγγενή boxfish (blue, and grey) και cowfish (μόνο το cofferfish δεν έχω, να δέσει το γλυκό).

8. *goatfish *= *μουλίδες*;
(red mullets = μπαρμπούνια)

9. *tilefish *= *πλακολεπιδόψαρα*;

10. *lionfish *= *λιονταρόψαρο*;

11. *bannerfish* = ;;;

Κι ο αναπληρωματικός. Για την υποοικογένεια των _ψαριών-κλόουν_ ή _ψαριών της ανεμώνης_ (Amphiprioninae), εναλλακτική ονομασία: *αμφιπρίων*. Από το ίδιο λινκ, για το _Amphiprion percula_ έχει και το _ψάρι-παλιάτσος_ (για να χαρεί η Μελάνη :)).

Όπως πάντα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις γνώμες, τις συμπληρώσεις, τις διορθώσεις και τις επιβεβαιώσεις σας. :)

Κι όπως πάντα, πνίγομαι. Βέβαια, στον κοραλλιογενή ύφαλο δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημα να κολυμπάς, με τέτοια ζέστη, αλλά το ντοκιμαντέρ ήρθε σήμερα και πρέπει να παραδοθεί μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ. :s


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2012)

Εγώ το lionfish το είπα λεοντόψαρο στο δικό μου ντοκιμαντέρ :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

bannerfish, Heniochus acuminatus ή πεταλουδόψαρο ή και ψάρι πεταλούδα


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Θενκς, Άλεξ και Μπέρνι. :)
Η προσωρινή μου λύση για τα bannerfish είναι ψάρια-ηνίοχοι, γιατί δυστυχώς πεταλουδόψαρα αποκαλεί νωρίτερα στο ντοκιμαντέρ άλλα ψαράκια.

Γενικά, επειδή δεν είναι αυστηρά επιστημονικό το ντοκιμαντέρ αλλά μάλλον pep-docu για την προστασία των κοραλλιογενών υφάλων και των ειδών τους, ανακατεύουν υποοικογένειες, γένη και είδη με τις κοινές ονομασίες και τις παραλλαγές τους, οπότε τα ζητούμενα χωράνε (και χρειάζονται) και κάποιο αυτοσχεδιασμό και προσαρμογή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 2. *Oriental sweetlips* = *βουτυρόψαρο*;



Επειδή
Βουτυρόψαρο = Plectorhinchus mediterraneus 
και 
Oriental sweetlips = Plectorhinchus vittatus, του Ειρηνικού
ίσως καλύτερα: πλεκτόρρυγχος (που δεν τον ξέρει κανένας...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 4. *Masked porcupinefish*
> *Ψάρι-σκαντζόχοιρος*, ναι, αλλά το masked; Μασκοφόρο σαν τον Λόουν Ρέιντζερ;


Λέγεται και black-botched porcupinefish, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-blotched_porcupinefish
Diodon liturosus (Διόδους ο σημαδεμένος) Scarface...


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 5. *Tiger cowrie* = *κυπραία*, λέει η Δομή, αλλά όλο μαζί _κυπραία η τίγρη;_



Κυπραία η τίγρη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 6. *Soldierfish *= *κοκκινόψαρο*;



Γιατί όχι, όπως τα λένε οι φίλοι μας από τη Δύση, *ψάρια-στρατιώτες*;

Les Holocentridés (Holocentridae) forment une famille de poissons téléostéens aussi appelés « Poissons-soldats ».


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 7. *Trunkfish *= *ακανθοστράκια*;
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω και τα συνώνυμα ή συγγενή boxfish (blue, and grey) και cowfish (μόνο το cofferfish δεν έχω, να δέσει το γλυκό).


Ναι, διάφορα οστράκια σε οικογένεια και ακανθοστράκια στο γένος είναι αυτά, αλλά μη ζητάς λεπτομέρειες. Ο Γάλλος τα έχει όλα στα λατινικά...


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 8. *goatfish *= *μουλίδες*;
> (red mullets = μπαρμπούνια)


Μουλίδες. Τα μπαρμπούνια είναι στη Μεσόγειο. Γιατί όχι «τραγόψαρα»;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> 9. *tilefish *= *πλακολεπιδόψαρα*;


Όχι, ανέβα στο όνομα-ομπρέλα *μαλάκανθοι*.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, διάφορα οστράκια σε οικογένεια και ακανθοστράκια στο γένος είναι αυτά, αλλά μη ζητάς λεπτομέρειες. Ο Γάλλος τα έχει όλα στα λατινικά...



Δεν τις ζητώ εγώ, ο @#%!&*σεναριογράφος τις ζητάει, που πήγε κι έβαλε όλες τις παραλλαγές μαζί. Το ένα απ' αυτά το καλύπτω με τα ακανθοστράκια, τα άλλα πώς να τα πω, κυτιόψαρα και αγελαδόψαρα; Μη γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος φοβάμαι, και μην τα μάθουν στραβά τα παιδιά που θα το δουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Οι Εγγλέζοι παίζουν με συνώνυμα του κουτιού και έχουν και κασελόψαρα ακόμα. Εσύ μπορείς να πεις με κάποιον τρόπο ότι τα _ακανθοστράκια_ (εμείς δεν παίζουμε με κουτιά) στα αγγλικά τα λένε ψάρια-κουτιά, λόγω του σχήματός τους. Και να μη ξεφύγεις προς κασέλες και αγελάδες.


----------

